# Count Dracula in the pool



## JasperLoki (Sep 25, 2005)

Hot, Humid and Sticky=The Pool

Loki attempting to hide from Jasper 










Seeing that Jasper doesn't really care, Loki pops his head out of the pool










Enough of this 






































There you are










Jasper takes on a wild and rapid Wolverine











Loki runs back to the pool










Were is Jasper at


















Decides to go under


















Jasper arrives, the greeting


















Jasper lays down, Loki gets up, the courtship







(Jasper not liking this)











Jasper AKA Count Dracula 










Attempting to take Loki into the after life




















Loki starting to feel the effects of the bite


















Time will tell if Loki stays a Lycan, or becomes a vampire


----------



## rgrim84 (May 8, 2009)

Aww, what great dogs. =)


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

LMAO.. these were hyserical.. I think it's time for a bigger pool Jack.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

What great pics!!


----------



## OkieAmazon (Jun 14, 2005)

I think you are almost here......














Great pics!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Did Jasper really bite Loki???? I don't believe it 

those were great!! think you need a bigger pool or another
one.!!

Brady actually laid down in his pool yesterday of course my camera was no where near me!!

Jack they are awesome an Loki looks so comfy in th epool


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: OkieAmazonI think you are almost here......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Very Good Jack, time for a bigger pool indeed!!


----------



## KohleePiper (Jun 13, 2007)

OMG!! I about spit out my drink!!!!!


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

That is so cute! Wish my boy would lay in the pool like that...he prefers to try to dig his way to China via the bottom of the pool. I agree that your two need a larger pool or another one so they can each have their own


----------



## JasperLoki (Sep 25, 2005)

LOL, yes, a bigger pool is in need









I am going to buy a stock tank, just haven't gotten around to it. I do take Jasper and Loki swimming almost every day (lake about 3 miles away from me









Yes, Jasper did bite Loki in the pool, it's all about possession and ownership







(if 10 minutes goes by without some sort of bite by one another, something is wrong









They both are some much alike about objects, typical males










Jasper and Loki are very exhausting to watch, never a dull moment. Especially with a very spirited young little Loki.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Great photos!!!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Fun series of pictures, Jack. Loki and Jasper need to say "DAD! Get to walmart before they sell out all the big pools!" From my personal pool dragging experience with Otto, I"d like to recommend the 5' pool for your little vampire.


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

Hoping to pick up Gracie's stock tank this week. Just found a Tractor Supply about 30 minutes from me!!!!!


----------



## Rügen (Mar 19, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Jasper007Jasper takes on a wild and rapid Wolverine


They are so handsome in their pool whatever species they are.








Great photos Jack! 

Oh and I think they may need a few more tennis balls!!!


----------



## CherryCola (Apr 24, 2006)

Great pictures!!! Your boys are both so gorgeous







And I'm glad we're not the only ones with a never-ending supply of balls! Phoebe is ball mad and likes to play with as many as possible at once - I think people think we're a little crazy


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

> Quote:Oh and I think they may need a few more tennis balls!!!


That's what I was thinking...LOL.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: Lynn_P
> 
> 
> > Quote:Oh and I think they may need a few more tennis balls!!!
> ...


Yea, me too....Jack is mean and does not give his dogs toys - he needs to get them some!

VERY CUTE photos.....love how they share!

Lee


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Love these pics Jack, Loki is just too cute in "his" pool, and the two of them in there together is a riot!


----------



## JasperLoki (Sep 25, 2005)

At one of the parks I go to, there is tennis courts, and there next to the woods









So either everyday I find a few, or on Sundays I go with a bag and get about 30 at a time









These have been a lifesaver, Loki has such a great ball drive. In the backyard, his favorite thing is tug, however Macy also enjoys the tennis balls.

As far as the pool goes...

I need to bring out the portable shower for over the pool, Loki has yet to experience that









Thanks for the nice compliments.

I am sure you all know how much attitude pools and water seem to bring out in our GSD's.

Jasper gets really amped up over the pool









Loki seems to get all fun and crazy.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

LOL Jack, the last pic is too cute for words, look at Loki's expression!! I love seeing Jasper hog da pool. He da MAAAN! The one of the two squaring off (the wolverine pic!) is hilarious. What gorgeous boys in thier happy red crab kiddie pool! They look so great Jack-- both of your marvelous boys always do! Loki is getting mondo mega boku handsome!


----------



## geokon_2000 (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## CarLooSHoo (Feb 26, 2009)

Great pics.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I really enjoyed these pictures. I like to see their relationship. So interesting and really cool. 

Gorgeous boys! 

Thanks for the am laugh. Off to a meeting and will be thinking of Loki the Loch Ness monster, lurking in the pool, waiting for Dracula!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Jack, Great pictures. I agree with getting a bigger pool. I need to do the same beife Enzo decided our pools belongs to him LOL


----------



## Gunnarspack (Apr 7, 2009)

Your boys are great...nothing like entertainment for everybody when the pool comes out. Loki's going to love the stock tank. Thanks for sharing your pics, they're really good!


----------

